# Critical skills permit



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

I am currently a maths graduate and a member of the Actuarial Society of South Africa. My degree is only in pure maths and economics but i have credits from ASSA. Do i qualify for the critical skills under actuary?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes u do qualify. as long as u are member of the board and can prove that is the job you are doing. Take your chances and apply.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Yes u do qualify. as long as u are member of the board and can prove that is the job you are doing. Take your chances and apply.



Thanks will give it a try


----------



## n_kay (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi I want to put in 2 applications at the same time:
1. for PR as spouse
2. critical skills

Currently im on the ZSP and I only have one police clearance for my home country and one from SA. 
Do i need to have 2 original police clearance from each country for submission on each application?
Or I can submit a copy for one application and the other an original?


Thanks


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Im sure you do know that you need to apply in Zim if you have ZSP. And also you need to leave your passport there at their VFS offices in Zim. So how are you gonna apply for both visas at the same time?Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## n_kay (Jun 25, 2016)

The only info i had was i can only go to apply from Zim only after the ZSP has expired. 
If i need to just submit a spouse PR application will it be possible with a ZSP. A friend just told me its impossible. Will i also need to go to zim for the PR as well??


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You cannot apply for PR based on Spouse application if you have ZSP. You need to go to Zim and apply for Relatives permit and then only apply for PR Spouse application.

You cannot change your ZSP to CSV or renew your ZSP in SA at all until the minister has announced otherwise. You need to go to Zim to apply which is what everyone else is doing.


----------



## n_kay (Jun 25, 2016)

Many Thanks, Ebenezar. This is very useful info.
On the CSV I was not planning to convert my ZSP to CSV but to actually cancel the ZSP and be on CSV with regards to my skills etc. But I guess this can wait till my permit expires in Dec.

If I apply for a relatives permit now, i wont be able to work as well.

Thanks


----------



## ironlady (Nov 22, 2016)

im on a critical skills visa but because im a pharmacist the first 2 years the foreign workforce at department of health only endorses one year at a time for home affairs. Is it possible for me to apply for PR based on spousal if I hold critical skills visa. We have been married for more than 5 years


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ironlady said:


> im on a critical skills visa but because im a pharmacist the first 2 years the foreign workforce at department of health only endorses one year at a time for home affairs. Is it possible for me to apply for PR based on spousal if I hold critical skills visa. We have been married for more than 5 years



The PR based on spousal relationship really takes a long time to come out. More than a year maybe 2 years. Since you are on critical skills visa, i advise you get PR based on the PR. It now takes about 3 months for a PR based on critical skills to come out.


----------

